# What Should I Get?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, here's the story. My dad had his company Christmas party last night and he won a $100 gift card to Best Buy. He gave the gift card to me. So now I have to find something to buy. LOL!

I have a perfectly good stereo system I bought a few years ago (at a wonderful discount since I was, at the time, their armored guard). I have no desire for an iPod. My computer... it's not going to come close to paying for one and I can't make up the difference right now. I can only think of one DVD I'd like to own, and as CDs... I'm trying to get rid of most of what I have already, so I don't want to bring more in, especially not $100 worth of them. I'm at a loss. I wish it was for Barnes and Noble, I can do that within minutes. LOL!

What are some cool gadgets I can buy for at or around $100? I can make up a difference of about $50, maybe $100 sometime in the future. Any ideas?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Digital camera?

Digital picture frame? 
(Bought one for my mother for Christmas, but not at Best Buy)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8354942&type=product&id=1176507245814

Shower radio?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...radio&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1149206848879

Boombox for the basement/garage/picnics/whatever?


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

there are some really cool digital picture frames that you stick your camera memory card in and it cycles through all of them. I think they are priced from $50-$100 depending on what size.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I wish it was for Barnes and Noble, I can do that within minutes. LOL!


I'm the same way! lol!

What kind of PC do you have? maybe you should blow it on Video games? or put it towards a new PC component?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*surprise*

Ma'am a gift of giving. Your 'dad' shared with you a fine gift; your thinking what would be good? Surprises are wonderful; Is there something that you truly want other than buying; perhaps this would be a time of sneaking one past 'POP' with a surprise for him. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Ma'am a gift of giving. Your 'dad' shared with you a fine gift; your thinking what would be good? Surprises are wonderful; Is there something that you truly want other than buying; perhaps this would be a time of sneaking one past 'POP' with a surprise for him. :mrgreen:


I'd consider it if the man wasn't more hooked up than I am. He has more gadgets than Best Buy can sell. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> I'm the same way! lol!
> 
> What kind of PC do you have? maybe you should blow it on Video games? or put it towards a new PC component?


Every year my mom gets me either a $50 or a $100 gift card to Barnes and Noble and it's like someone opened the gates to the nut house. LOL! I'm in my car and at Barnes and Noble before anyone sees me leave.

Well, my PC is a Dell that is entering its 10th year. We'll probably be replacing it within the next 12 months or so. If I hadn't made the choice to download the Opera browser we'd have had to have gotten rid of it two years ago because that is when it decided it could no longer handle Explorer. We "tested" Opera for about 8 months before it became the only browser the computer would open. And playing games on this thing is impossible unless I get old games.

I'll tell you, I am considering some gaming systems. But the price tag is horrible. The $100 won't even make a dent, and even though I love playing my Gameboy, I only bought the Gameboy because I cannot fathom paying $300 to $500 for a real gaming system. My mom wanted to get me one a few Christmases back and I told her, flat out, no. It is too much for a gaming system they'll stop making games for in a year when the next system comes out. But I am itching to try some of these games. LOL! I think I'm the only person on Earth who never played Halo.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

> I think I'm the only person on Earth who never played Halo.


No, there are at least two of us.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't let Mike fool yah, he and the boys "play halo" every day, with live ammo!

Best Buy also has lots of cool office stuff... why not a comfy new leather chair for blogging away in? LOL

Jeff


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*not alone*

You folks talking about "HALO"; crap I missed it completely: HALO from a different time and place.
My son has games and tells me about them: bless his heart, he doesn't try and embarrass me. No to Computer HALO:smt033


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

HALO is overrated...all the human troops are *UN*SC...


----------

